# Crazy Or Cool?



## filmonger (May 8, 2016)




----------



## abe lugo (May 8, 2016)

cool for a steampunk bicycle design competition. for show. but even as a design project there are actual steam machines that are small enough to fit correctly and make this function without having a giant apple box under your feet.

This should still be capable of being pedaled the traditional way if it should fail.


*Not cool* if you need to ride with 60+ riders in a group and you breakdown and expect people to help you- and the "Look at me Factor" is a bit annoying, I like looking at clean classic bicycles.


----------



## catfish (May 8, 2016)

Crazy Cool !!!


----------

